# [Review] MS-Tech Value Edition 950W im Chromatest!



## _chiller_ (13. September 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*MS-Tech Value Edition 950W im Chromatest!*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dieses Review ist etwas besonderes: Ich teste nicht nur das günstigste 950W-Netzteil auf dem Markt, sondern darf auch meinen ersten Chromatest präsentieren. Nebenbei verbindet mich eine besondere Geschichte zu diesem Netzteil, weswegen es heute spannend wird!*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelausstattung*
*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*5. Testumgebung*
*6. Testergebnisse*
*I. Effizienz*
*II. Leistungsfaktorkorrektur*
*III. Ripple-Noise*
*IV. Spannungsregulation*
*V. Lautstärke*​*7. Fazit*​
Bei einem 950 Watt starken Netzteil das aktuell für ca. 40 Euro angeboten wird, denkt man wohl nur an eines: Chinaböller. Trotzdem gibt es genug Kunden die sich nicht mit dem Stromverbrauch ihres PCs auskennen und ein möglichst günstiges Netzteil suchen. Wie sich das MS-Tech Value 950W an einem Gaming-PC verhält, möchte ich heute einmal herausfinden. Dazu habe ich allerdings nicht den üblichen Aufbau mit meinem Testsystem genommen, sondern bin nach Hamburg zur Coolergiant Computers Handels GmbH gefahren, die ihr sicherlich unter dem Namen Enermax kennt. An der dortigen Chroma habe ich das Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und bin zu überraschenden Ergebnissen gekommen!

Mit diesem Netzteil verbindet mich eine besondere Geschichte: Vor einem knappen Jahr kannte ich mich überhaupt noch nicht mit Netzteilen oder dem Stromverbrauch meines PCs aus. Als dann mein Enermax Modu 87+ starb und ich es  in die RMA schickte, brauchte ich für den Übergang ein Ersatznetzteil. Ich hatte jedoch keinen Plan was ein PC mit einem Core i5-3470 und einer Radeon HD 7950 an Leistungsaufnahme benötigt, also bin ich auf Nummer sicher gegangen und habe mir ein MS-Tech Value 950W gekauft. In diesem Forum war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht aktiv, euch trifft also keine Schuld  Das Netzteil hielt drei Wochen bis es sich spektakulär mit einem Knall und dem Herausfliegen der Sicherung meiner Wohnung verabschiedete. Dies nahm ich als Anlass mich in dieses Forum einzuloggen und mich über Netzteile zu informieren. Das MS-Tech Value 950W ist somit der Grund warum ich heute Netzteilreviews erstelle!

Übrigens habe ich damals auch das MS-Tech wieder zum Händler geschickt und bekam ein Ersatzgerät. Dieses verkaufte ich jedoch bei Amazon. Etwa zwei Wochen nach dem Kauf wurde ich vom Käufer angeschrieben, das Netzteil war tot ^^ Ich habe ihm dann die Rechnung meines Händlers gegeben mit der Bitte es dort einzuschicken. Blöd nur das mein Kunde nicht seine Adresse hinterlassen hat und ein fabrikneues Netzteil vor ein paar Wochen bei mir ankam. Das habe ich dann als Anlass gesehen meinem Kunden den damaligen Kaufbetrag zu erstatten und das MS-Tech an die Chroma zu schleppen. Nun habe ich aber genug geschrieben, ich wünsche euch viel Spass beim Lesen!​*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Produktkarton des MS-Tech Value 950W ist vergleichsweise klein, normalerweise werden Netzteile dieser Leistungsklasse in riesigen Kartons mit reichlich Beigaben angeliefert. Von MS-Techs Value-Serie gibt es einige Versionen, von denen die 950 Watt starke Version das Flaggschiff der Serie darstellt. Die 550 Watt starke Version mit Kabelmanagement habe ich sogar schon getestet, welche aber auf ganzer Linie versagte. Blüht dem Topmodell das selbe Schicksal? Schauen wir uns als erstes einmal die wichtigsten technischen Daten auf dem Produktkarton und der Website von MS-Tech an:
Active PFC
Schutzschaltungen: OPP, OVP
140 mm Lüfter mit einer Drehzahl von 1800 rpm
Entspricht der CE-Norm
Zu den Schutzschaltungen gebe ich eine kurze Definition:
OVP = Überspannungsschutz
OPP = Überlastschutz

Mehr technische Leckerbissen konnte ich leider beim besten Willen nicht finden, die Anzahl an aufgeführten Schutzschaltungen ist sehr gering, aber ich werde bei der technischen Analyse noch einmal genauer hinschauen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Produktaufkleber mit den technischen Daten entlarvt schon die erste Schummelei seitens MS-Tech. Hier wird einfach die kombinierte Maximallast der einzelnen Rails zur Gesamtlast zusammen gerechnet, was in der Realität komplett unrealistisch ist. Immerhin scheint es sich beim CE-Symbol um das echte Zeichen und nicht um das Zeichen für China-Export zu handeln. Trotzdem ist die Ausgangslage schon jetzt nicht besonders gut für das MS-Tech.​*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelaustattung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben dem in einer Luftpolsterfolie gesicherten Netzteil befinden sich noch ein Kaltgerätestecker, Gehäuseschrauben und eine Garantiekarte im Lieferumfang. Ein Faltblatt soll zudem als Bedienungsanleitung dienen. Bis auf ein paar Kabelbinder vermisse ich hier auf den ersten Blick nichts.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stilistisch orientiert sich das MS-Tech an dem kleinen Bruder mit 550 Watt und Kabelmanagement. Das 160 mm lange Netzteil wirkt schlicht, aber keineswegs billig. Der 140 mm große Lüfter wird von einem klassischen Lüftergitter bedeckt, was unnötige Luftverwirbelungen vermindern sollte. Die technische Errungenschaft von Active PFC ist MS-Tech sogar einen goldenen Sticker am Stromanschluss wert! Alle Kabel besitzen einen blickdichten schwarzen Sleeve, auf ein modulares Kabelmanagement muss der Kunde jedoch verzichten. Im Gegensatz zum kleinen Bruder mit 550 Watt kann ich diesmal an der Verarbeitung nichts aussetzen.​
*Die Kabelstränge im Detail:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Kabellängen habe ich grundsätzlich erstmal nichts auszusetzen, einzig das CPU-Kabel könnte etwas länger sein. Nur zwei PCI-E Anschlüsse, einer davon auch noch als 6 Pin, sind für ein 950 Watt starkes Netzteil gradezu lächerlich. Selbst ein be quiet! Pure Power L8 mit 400 Watt hat hier mehr zu bieten. Eine Überlastung des Netzteils scheint mit dieser Ausstattung fast unmöglich. Immerhin sind alle Kabel durchgehend mit einem Durchmesser von 18 AWG ausgeführt.​*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil dieses Reviews, der Technik. Vorab aber eine Warnung:
*Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt, desweiteren geht die Garantie verloren!*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schon auf dem ersten Blick kann man sehen, dass es sich hier nicht um ein 950 Watt starkes Netzteil handelt. Die Spulen der gruppenregulierten Schaltung sind dafür viel zu klein, zudem gibt es zu wenige und zu kleine Kondensatoren. Der Trafo des Netzteils entspricht der Größe anderer 400 Watt-Netzteilen. Einen OEM-Hersteller konnte ich leider nicht ausfindig machen, die Platine trägt jedoch den Aufdruck SZ-860, was bei der Google-Suche nicht zu sinnvollen Ergebnissen führte.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eingangsfilterung beginnt auf einer separaten Platine, auf der sich insgesamt zwei Spulen, vier Y- und zwei X-Kondensatoren befinden. Nach einem Ferritkern geht es weiter auf die Hauptplatine, auf der sich eine Schmelzsicherung, zwei Y-Kondensatoren und eine Spule befinden. Die Eingangsfilterung ist damit ungewöhnlich reichhaltig bestückt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gleichrichterbrücke muss ohne einen Kühlkörper auskommen, was bei Netzteilen jenseits von 500 Watt doch sehr ungewöhnlich ist. Der Primärkondensator stammt von der mir unbekannten Marke LCZ und weist folgende Daten auf: 330 Mikrofarad Kapazität bei einer Spannungsfestigkeit von 450 Volt und einer Temperaturfestigkeit von 105°C. Kondensatoren dieser Größe findet man eigentlich eher in Netzteilen der 500 Watt-Klasse.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sekundär finde ich durchgehend Kondensatoren der Marke Asia´X vor. Datenblätter finde ich zu diesen Kondensatoren nicht, jedoch haufenweise Berichte über aufgeplatzte Kondensatoren dieser Marke. Auch ich besitze ein be quiet! P6 mit aufgeplatzten Caps dieser Marke, daher gehe ich nicht von einer langen Lebensdauer aus. Der Protection-IC hat mich am meisten verwundert, denn es kommt hier ein hochwertiges Modell zum Einsatz: Ein SITI PS223, welcher auch in vielen Markenprodukten verbaut wird und für dieses Netzteil einen totalen Overkill darstellt: OCP auf vier 12V-Rails, OVP/UVP und OTP sind weit mehr als MS-Tech versprochen hat. Richtig konfiguriert, können wir uns hier auf ein exzellent abgesichertes Netzteil freuen! Surreal mutet jedoch der Platinenaufdruck an, der unbekannte OEM hat hier eine Empfehlung bis 550 Watt ausgegeben, MS-Tech spricht hier jedoch von einem 950 Watt starken Netzteil.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Lüfter kommt ein alter Bekannter aus dem 550W-Modell von MS-Tech zum Einsatz. Der Lüfter der Marke CPS besitzt folgenden Aufdruck: YL1352512HS-XX0 und ist eigentlich nur 135 mm statt der angegebenen 140mm groß. Zusammen mit der Luftleitfolie dürften wir uns auf eine ähnliche (schlechte) Geräuschkulisse wie im kleinen Bruder einstellen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist immer dasselbe mit den Chinaböllern: Das MS-Tech 550W hatte statt zwei Rails nur eine 12V-Rail. Das Xilence Redwing war Single-Rail. Das ATX780HM hatte den Vogel abgeschossen und besaß statt versprochener vier Rails nur eine Single-Rail. Ich denke es ist keine Überraschung das das MS-Tech 950W ebenfalls nur Single-Rail ist (roter Pfeil), oder? 

Insgesamt bin ich von der Elektronik des Netzteils nicht begeistert, wir reden hier eher von einem 400-500W Netzteil. Einzig die Schutzschaltungen lassen aufhorchen, daher bin ich auf die Testergebnisse gespannt.​*5. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gegensatz zu meinen früheren Tests setze ich diesmal auf ein professionelles Testequipment. Hierbei bin nach Hamburg zur Coolergiant Computers Handels GmbH gefahren, die ihr sicherlich unter dem Namen Enermax kennt. Die Chroma inklusive Oszilloskop bietet mir einen Blick auf die Effizienz, Ripple-Noise Werte, Leistungsfaktorkorrektur und die Spannungsregulation. Die getesteten Netzteile kann ich somit fast beliebig auslasten. Eine Lasttabelle findet ihr zu Beginn jedes Praxistests vor. Bedenken bezüglich meiner Unabhängigkeit in meinen Reviews kann ich widerlegen, denn ich habe sämtliche Messungen persönlich vorgenommen und ermittelt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Chroma sehr laut ist, fallen Lautstärkemessungen flach. Ich greife hierbei auf mein bewährtes System zurück. Hierbei habe ich 5 Lastszenarios generiert: 
Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80 W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175 W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950 mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270 W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950 mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360 W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450 W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten. Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.​*6. Testergebnisse*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Für das MS-Tech Value 950W habe ich folgende Lasttabelle geplant:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hierbei ist jedoch das passiert, was ich im Vorfeld des Tests befürchtet hatte. Bei einer Auslastung von 80 Prozent lief das Netzteil für eine kurze Zeit, sodass ich schon einige Werte notieren konnte. Plötzlich rumste es laut und das Netzteil, sowie die gesamte Chroma wurde von der Haussicherung der Strom abgedreht. Als ich die Chroma wieder anschaltete und das Lastszenario erneut startete, knisterte es im Netzteil und es qualmte, die Sicherung flog ebenfalls ein zweites mal raus und der Chroma wurde ein weiteres mal der Strom abgedreht. Ich habe das Netzteil etwa 10 Minuten danach geöffnet und ein Infrarot-Thermomenter auf den Haupttrafo gehalten:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


86,4°C halte ich schon im Betrieb für bedenklich, 10 Minuten nach dem abschalten des Netzteils kann man sich jedoch denken welcher Wahnsinn bei Betrieb darin herrschte  Laut einem Enermax-Techniker mit dem ich die Elektronik im Anschluss untersuchte, sind zwei Mosfets im Primärbereich der hohen Last zum Opfer gefallen und gestorben. Die Schmelzsicherung drehte dabei Däumchen und auch der Protection-IC sah keinen Grund eine seiner vielen Schutzschaltungen zu aktivieren. Spätestens hier ist das MS-Tech Value 950W absolut nicht mehr zu empfehlen, aber schauen wir uns noch einmal die ermittelten Werte an. Ich konnte leider nicht rechtzeitig alle Werte der 80% Messung notieren bevor das Netzteil gestorben ist.​*I. Effizienz*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Effizienz des MS-Tech Value 950W ist deutlich besser als ich erwartet habe. Da die Effizienz zwischen 20% und 50% Auslastung schon geringer wird, handelt es sich hier bestenfalls um ein 500 Watt-Netzteil. Bei einer Auslastung von ca. 760 Watt starb das MS-Tech an Überhitzung der Komponenten. Der ermittelte Effizienzwert bei 80% Last ist dabei ein Schätzwert, da das Netzteil starb bevor ich diesen ermitteln konnte. Zu beginn der Messung lag die Primäre Leistungsaufnahme bei etwas mehr als 990 Watt, daher habe ich diesen Wert hinzugefügt.​*II. Leistungsfaktorkorrektur*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur ist sogar erstaunlich gut, auch wenn ich den Wert bei 80% Auslastung nicht mehr ermitteln konnte.​*III. Ripple-Noise*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Restwelligkeit präsentiert sich grundsätzlich auf einem soliden Niveau und komplett innerhalb der ATX-Norm. Das Oszilloskop zeigte jedoch hohe Peaks an, welche laut Aussage des Enermax-Technikers jedoch keine Probleme machen sollten. Bei der Auslastung von 80% spielte das Oszilloskop jedoch völlig verrückt, leider konnte ich die Messwerte nicht mehr notieren.​*IV. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Kurvenverläufe bewegen sich innerhalb der ATX-Norm, auch wenn die ermittelten Werte für ein Netzteil mit Gruppenregulation eher ungewöhnlich sind. Bei theoretischer Vollast wäre es jedoch ziemlich eng geworden.​*V. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Da das Netzteil nun defekt ist, lassen sich auch keine Lautstärketests mehr durchführen. Ich verweise jedoch einmal auf den Test mit dem MS-Tech Value 550W mit einem identischen Lüfter, welches bei der Lautstärke damals nicht überzeugen konnte.​*7. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nachdem das erste Netzteil von MS-Tech damals schon im Test auf ganzer Linie versagte, waren meiner Erwartungen an das Value 950W natürlich begrenzt. Trotzdem konnte das Netzteil diese noch einmal deutlich unterbieten, denn die Werte im Praxistest sind teilweise erschreckend. Das sich das MS-Tech bei 80% Last spektakulär selbst zerstörte, passt da durchaus ins Bild.

Zuerst möchte ich aber erstmal die positiven Sachen aufzählen: Das schlichte Gehäuse konnte durch eine problemlose Verarbeitungen überzeugen, die Kabel boten zudem eine ordentliche Länge. Im Praxistest konnten bis 50% Last alle Werte innerhalb der ATX-Norm gehalten werden, die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur war sogar ziemlich gut. Bei der Elektronikanalyse ist mir der Protection-IC aufgefallen, welcher viele Schutzschaltungen beinhaltet. Schade nur, dass diese im Ernstfall nicht greifen.

Die Liste an negativen Punkten ist wesentlich länger. Dies fängt mit der Anzahl der Anschlüssen an, welche selbst bei einem 500 Watt-Netzteil noch Grund für Kritik sein dürften. Immerhin kommt bei nur zwei PCI-Express Steckern auch niemand auf die Idee das Netzteil gefährlich zu überlasten. Bei der Analyse der Elektronik bot uns ein Blick auf ein 400-500 Watt Netzteil, jedoch nicht auf die versprochenen 950 Watt. Die verbauten Komponenten sind zudem eher von der günstigen Sorte und das es sich um ein Single-Rail stat einem Dual-Rail Netzteil handelt, verwundert mich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Im Praxistest kam es dann bei 80% Last zur Katastrophe und das Netzteil zerstörte sich selbst.

Insgesamt kann ich vor dem MS-Tech Value Edition 950 Watt nur warnen, die 40 Euro ist es auf jeden Fall nicht wert. Wer einen Spiele PC mit einem möglichst günstigen Netzteil ausrüsten möchte, sollte lieber zum Xilence Performance A 530W oder zum Cooler Master B500v2 greifen, welche deutlich besser abgesichert sind.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angesichts der durchgehend schlechten Leistung im Test erhält das MS-Tech Value Edition 950W den verknoteten Rüssel für besonders schlechte Produkte von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (13. September 2014)

So, es ist vollbracht, werden alle Bilder angezeigt?


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2014)

Zum Testaufbau: Weist du was das Tektronik so an Auflösung macht? Das optisch vergleichbare was ich auf Arbeit noch als Ersatzgerät in der Ecke stehen habe löst nämlich so schlecht auf, dass ich damit schon so manche  Störung nicht messen konnte  die sein Nachfolger dann offenbarte.

Zum Test: Also ein klassischer Fall von Hochlabeln eines ansonsten immerhin durchschnittlichen 500W NTs ohne OPP.


----------



## jajo3998 (13. September 2014)

Sehr geiler test wie immer. Ich glaub ich sehe alles und bin froh dass ich ein BQ Netzteil gekauft hab ohne vorher solche erfahrungen zu machen!


----------



## _chiller_ (13. September 2014)

Bei der Anlage handelt es sich um eine Tektronix TDS 3014C. Ich habe dort die standardmäßig eingestellte Auflösung genommen. Für die nächsten Tests werde ich mir das Oszilloskop aber mal genauer anschauen, ich war jetzt das erste mal dort und bin froh, dass ich alles unfallfrei bedienen konnte 

Zum Netzteil: Das ist wohl das erste MS-Tech das ansatzweise Potential hätte. Wären die Schutzschaltungen mal richtig eingestellt worden, wäre es immerhin ein ungefährliches 500W-Gerät geworden.


----------



## Tischi89 (13. September 2014)

cooles review!
mensch da war ja richtig was los bei euch beim testen!
Auf jedenfall richtig mutig solche Zeitbomben auch noch unter Strom zu setzen! xD

ich bin froh immer bei bequiet geblieben zu sein!

das DPP10 rocks!


----------



## 45thFuchs (13. September 2014)

Den knall hätte ich gerne als record gehört .
Guter test,weiter so!


----------



## donma08 (13. September 2014)

Danke für die Warnung


----------



## Stern1710 (13. September 2014)

Etwas gutes hat die Selbstzerstörung ja: Du musst das Netzteil nicht noch einmal einsetzen und deine Hardware gefährden.


----------



## poiu (13. September 2014)

Schön, schön 

Das NT ist besser als gedacht und mit dem entsprechenden Modifikationen wäre durchaus brauchbar, aber so halt der übliche überlabelte Müll.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

Sehr schön gemacht. 
War ja klar dass es völlig überlabelt ist und auch kein Wunder dass es bei Überlastung kaputt gegangen ist -- also Überlast im Bezug auf 450 Watt denn mehr schafft es wohl nicht.



poiu schrieb:


> Das NT ist besser als gedacht und mit dem entsprechenden Modifikationen wäre durchaus brauchbar, aber so halt der übliche überlabelte Müll.


 
Wieso wäre es brauchbar?
Was willst du modifizieren? Oder anders gefragt was müsste nicht modifiziert werden?
Was nützt ein brauchbarer Sicherungschip wenn der nicht greift?


----------



## _chiller_ (13. September 2014)

Mit anderen Caps, einem Sicherungschip der rechtzeitig greift und wenn es auf 450 Watt runtergelabelt wird, wäre das sogar ein recht solides Netzteil gewesen. So ist es aber nur brandgefährlicher Schrott ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

Also praktisch ein neues Netzteil bauen.


----------



## poiu (13. September 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Mit anderen Caps, einem Sicherungschip der rechtzeitig greift und wenn es auf 450 Watt runtergelabelt wird, wäre das sogar ein recht solides Netzteil gewesen. So ist es aber nur brandgefährlicher Schrott ^^



genau das meinte ich, wäre zwar nichts besonders aber nbicht was es jetzt ist


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich, wäre zwar nichts besonders aber nbicht was es jetzt ist


 
Bewirb dich doch mal bei MS Tech als Netzteil Ingenieur.


----------



## _chiller_ (13. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also praktisch ein neues Netzteil bauen.


 So groß wären die technischen Veränderungen jetzt nicht, der passende Schutzchip ist ja sogar schon verbaut und neue Caps gehen ja auch fix.


----------



## poiu (13. September 2014)

nee danke


----------



## xHaru (13. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bewirb dich doch mal bei MS Tech als Netzteil Ingenieur.



Auf auf zu Delta und da lernen! :'D

Mal gucken, ob ich Ende des Jahres doch 40€ für nen Böller ausgeben soll.. Naja aber die anderen sind günstiger und ich hab mehr davon ._.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. September 2014)

Effizienz wäre auch noch so ein Thema. Wir jubeln getz, dass die über 70% ist, aber 80Plus wird mit dem Ding bald schon schwer. 

Die Vorgeschichte ist echt


----------



## FreezerX (13. September 2014)

Die Ausstattung an PCIe Steckern sagt alles.


----------



## GxGamer (14. September 2014)

Ich hab mich neulich schon amüsiert als ich auf der MS-Tech Homepage die Netzteile angeguckt habe. Da hatten mich einige weiße Netzteile durchaus gereizt. Aber der Test bestätigt ja mal wieder die Vorahnungen....


----------



## Flexsist (14. September 2014)

Sehr guter Test.

Dein Test bestätigt dass was ich mir schon lange gedacht habe, die MS-Tech NT's sind der pure Elektroschrott.

Ich hatte selber mal eins, übergangsweise. Ich hatte das 650 Watt 80+.

Dieses ist mit HW die MAX. 500 Watt gebraucht hatte (wenn überhaupt) schon nicht mehr klar gekommen, es gab viele Spannungsdrops so wie es auch bei dir im Test geschen ist.

Ich hab übrigens das einzig sinnvolle mit dem NT gemacht, ich hab die Kabel abgeschnitten (als Bastler kann man die mal brauchen, bzw sind viele schon verbraucht worden^^) und die Sleevs abgemacht und anderweitig verwendet. 

MfG


----------



## _chiller_ (14. September 2014)

Etwas ähnliches wird meinem Exemplar auch widerfahren, es sei denn irgend ein Bastler möchte das Teil noch haben, dann PN an mich


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Einfach in die RMA schicken und fragen wieso das 950 Watt Netzteil bei 700 Watt geplatzt ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. September 2014)

Kriegste wieder ein neues 

Oder Sleeves abmachen und immer wieder dann einschicken, kannst du Großhandel betreiben


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. September 2014)

Tja ich würde immer dazu raten für ein 300W Nt 30 €, für ein 500w min. 50 € usw auszugeben, nue weniger.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Das ist gut.
300 Watt = 30€
500 Watt = 50€
1000 Watt = 100€


----------



## _chiller_ (14. September 2014)

Der Garantiesticker wurde leider beim Aufschrauben durchtrennt, daher wird es leider mit dem Einschicken nichts mehr 

@Guru4GPU: Es gibt auch gute 500W-Netzteile für unter 50 Euro, ziemlich viele sogar


----------



## tsd560ti (14. September 2014)

Probieren kannst du es, hast ihn dann vielleicht beim Ausbauen beschädigt, wrul du dich bei dem Dampfen erschrocken hast, da achten die sicher nicht drauf


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. September 2014)

Würde mich freuen, wenn auch mal Tests von NTs unter 250Watt, in solcher Qualität auffindbar währen...
Sonst ist es hald ziemlich schwer, ein passendes NT für ne APU zu finden...


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Netzteile mit so geringer Leistung sind aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht lohnenswert für die Hersteller.
Daher kannst du in dem Bereich nie wirklich gute Qualität bzw. eine sehr gute Effizienz erwarten.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Netzteile mit so geringer Leistung sind aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht lohnenswert für die Hersteller.
> Daher kannst du in dem Bereich nie wirklich gute Qualität bzw. eine sehr gute Effizienz erwarten.



Wenn ich aber ein 400 Watt Qualitäts-NT verbaue, dann ist die Effizienz jenseits von Gut und Böse...


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber ein 400 Watt Qualitäts-NT verbaue, dann ist die Effizienz jenseits von Gut und Böse...


Wie kommst du denn auf so was?
Ein gutes Netzteil ist auch bei 10% Last in der Regel über 80%

Vergleich der 500W Klasse:
http://www.computerbase.de/2014-08/netzteile-500-550-watt-vergleich/5/


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf so was?
> Ein gutes Netzteil ist auch bei 10% Last in der Regel über 80%
> 
> Vergleich der 500W Klasse:
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-08/netzteile-500-550-watt-vergleich/5/



Ja schon, nur wenn der Gesamtverbrauch im Idle (was das Ding die meiste Zeit sein wird) bei eben diesen 10 Prozent also 40 Watt liegt, dann schluckt nur das NT noch einmal 10 Watt, was bei 24/7 Betrieb schon so einiges ist. 

Wenn ich dann anstatt dem a8 7600 noch einen athlon 5350 nehme dann Verbraucht das NT plötzlich ca. 50Prozent.

(Laptop NT kommen nicht un Frage, da ein raid 5 mit 4 Platten dranhängen soll. )


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2014)

Ich betreibe einen Atom mit einem BQ E9 400W und hab damit 20W im Leerlauf und 33W mit Prime95.
Sparsamer gehts nur noch mit einem Pico.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. September 2014)

Welchen Atom?
Die Werte hören sich top an!


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2014)

Der 8ender in meiner Signatur.
http://ark.intel.com/de/products/77987
Gemessen mit einer HDD und zwei Lüfter.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. September 2014)

Für meine Zwecke leider etwas zu teuer. 
Währe Interessant wie viel der Atom mit einem Pico ziehen würde.


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2014)

Grob ~5W weniger. 
Dafür kannst du an einem Pico nicht mehrere HDD`s anstecken und ein normales ATX-Netzteil erfüllt auch gleichzeitig die Gehäuseentlüftung.
Du kannst bei der Sparsamkeit auch jeden anderen SOC nehmen, die sind alle super.
Mainboards mit CPU mit CPU-Hersteller: Intel, integrierte CPU: Intel Celeron J1900 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würd deswegen aber ein eigenes Thema eröffnen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. September 2014)

Denke auch, dass die ganze Diskussion etwas zu weit OT gegeangen ist. 
Jedenfalls danke für die Gedankenanstöße, und danke an Chiller, für seinen wie gewohnt hervorragenden Test!


----------



## 04_alex_4 (15. September 2014)

Guter Test,
Und nun frag ich mich, wie kann so ein Hersteller wie ms-tech noch von seinen Produkten profitieren? Wenn das NT nach 2-3 Wochen den Geist aufgibt... Dann sammelt sich bei ihm ein ganzer Haufen von Retouren...

Übrigens, _chiller_ du hast xilence Performance A series 530 Watt getestet und empfohlen. Sind 430, 630 und 730 Watt Modelle auch empfehlenswert?


----------



## _chiller_ (15. September 2014)

Ich glaube die meisten Leute haben nicht die Nerven um ein 40 Euro-Netzteil RMA zu schicken. Da die Produktionskosten wohl bei 15 Euro liegen werden, dürfte MS-Tech an sowas ganz gut verdienen.

Zum Xilence: Die 430W-Version kann man wohl nehmen, diese hat jedoch nur einen PCI-E Stecker. Die größeren Versionen sind gruppenreguliert und daher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (15. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort
Ich wollte ein gutes Netzteil für meinen zweiten PC holen und Tt Berlin verkaufen, da ich öfters negative berichte darüber gelesen hab...

noch eine Frage, würdest ein Review von Thermaltake Smart Series Se 530 Watt machen, wenn ich eins dir zuschicke?!
ich finde nix im Internat über dieses NT, nur einen ganz kleinen Test der kaum etwas über die Technik aussagt:

Thermaltake Smart SE 530W | Digitale Generation


----------



## _chiller_ (15. September 2014)

Zu der Technik kann ich dir schon jetzt was sagen ^^ Die Plattform wird von CWT zugeliefert, ein ähnliches Layout habe ich beispielsweise schon beim Enermax Triathlor 300W oder beim Cooler Master G450M gesehen. An den Trafos siehst du die übliche Armada an Junfu-Caps, sekundär kommt eine Mischung aus CapXon und Aishi zum Einsatz. 

Problematisch ist der Protection-IC, beim Thermaltake wurde nur ein kleiner Achtbeiner ohne OCP verbaut der unter Umständen erst sehr spät eingreift. Ich habe an der Chroma ein Netzteil mit identischer Basis statt mit 18 Ampere auf 3,3 Volt mit 45 Ampere belasten können ohne das es auf herkömmliche Weise abschaltete. Zu dem Zeitpunkt lagen nur noch 1,9 Volt auf 3,3Volt an. Letztendlich ist beim Netzteil dann ein Widerstand geplatzt. Bei einem 530W-Netzteil finde ich das schon problematisch.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

Das Smart ist ein typisches CWT Netzteil.
Standard Yate Loon Lüfter.
Aishi, CapXon, Su'Scon Kondensatoren.
Die 3,3 Volt Leitung hat recht hohe Ripple Werte.
Die Effizienz bei weniger als 10% Last ist extrem schlecht.

Ist also nicht verkehrt das Netzteil gegen ein besseres auszutauschen.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (15. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Smart ist ein typisches CWT Netzteil.
> Standard Yate Loon Lüfter.
> Aishi, CapXon, Su'Scon Kondensatoren.
> Die 3,3 Volt Leitung hat recht hohe Ripple Werte.
> ...



und es wäre? Modular ist mir egal, auf flache Kabel lege ich wert, hatte davor ein enermax naxn 550 watt, doch der Lüfter hat mich enttäuscht, unerträglich laut, selbst wenn ich es an Netzteiltester anschließe (wahrscheinlich ein minderwertiger Kugellager)
spiele mit Gedanken das kommende E10 zuzulegen, doch die blauen PCI-E Anschlüsse passen gar nicht zu meinem Layout


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

Dann kauf dir doch das Seasonic in der PCGH Edition.


----------



## Pu244 (15. September 2014)

Genialer Test (wie von dir gewohnt),
nur zwei Anmerkungen hätte ich noch zu machen:

1: ein "China-Export" Zeichen gibt es nicht, das ist eine Verballhornung des CE Zeichens. Was meist dafür ausgegeben wird ist das normale CE Zeichen welches gestaucht wurde um Platz zu sparen.

2: Das CE Zeichen kann jeder, wirklich jeder, auf alle Produkte kleben. Es sagt lediglich aus das der Verkäufer/Hersteller garantiert das es alle EU Standards erfüllt und somit in der EU verkauft werden darf. Da man sich bei einer falschen Kennzeichnung noch nichteinmal schadensersatzpflichtig macht ist das Zeichen komplett wertlos. Lediglich wenn eine Zahlenkombination dahinter steht bedeutet es das ein Labor nach irgendeiner Norm getestet hat.

Ansonsten danke, hat mich sehr erheitert und kann jedem nur als Warnung dienen.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. September 2014)

Zwischen den beiden Zeichen gibt es schon einen Unterschied:
http://siloscordoba.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/CE-and-China-Export.jpg
Ich hatte durchaus auch schon Netzteile die das China-Export Logo trugen, anstatt das "echte" CE-Logo. Das das in der Praxis nicht wirklich relevant ist, da stimme ich dir zu, ein Netzteil mit CE-Logo ist nicht zwangsläufig gut


----------



## Teutonnen (16. September 2014)

Ein nt, das mit CE beworben wird, riecht schon mal verdächtig nach Chinaböller...

Es stellt sich doch die Frage, warum man mit CE werben muss - is da sonst nix, das man bewerben kann?


----------



## Pu244 (16. September 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden Zeichen gibt es schon einen Unterschied:
> http://siloscordoba.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/CE-and-China-Export.jpg
> Ich hatte durchaus auch schon Netzteile die das China-Export Logo trugen, anstatt das "echte" CE-Logo. Das das in der Praxis nicht wirklich relevant ist, da stimme ich dir zu, ein Netzteil mit CE-Logo ist nicht zwangsläufig gut



Nein, wie Wikipedia sagt gibt bes das "China-Export" Logo nicht:
CE-Kennzeichnung

Das ist auch überhaupt nicht nötig da es jeder, auch du und ich, auf alle Produkte anbringen kann ohne das groß was passiert (im Gegensatz zum TÜV oder 80 Plus zeichen).

Es ist einfach das normale CE Kennzeichen das fälschlicherweise auf Produkte aufgebracht wurde, das keinerlei Strafen dafür drohen braucht man so eine Maskerade auch garnicht.


----------



## Goyoma (16. September 2014)

Sehr cooler Test, wirklich klasse! 

Hast' ja viel mit dem Teil erlebt 

Hat echt Spaß gemacht das Review zu lesen, weiter so!



Zuletzt: Die CM B-Serie ist neu auf dem Markt oder, kann das sein?


----------



## tsd560ti (16. September 2014)

Gibt jetzt ne V2, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## Goyoma (16. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Gibt jetzt ne V2, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.



Ja, oder so.
Irgendwie habe ich da mal was gelesen zur B Serie


----------



## _chiller_ (16. September 2014)

Ja die B-Serie wurde neu aufgelegt, zufällig hatte ich auch ein Exemplar an der Chroma  Der Test wird noch ein bisschen auf sich warten lassen, aber das Netzteil konnte durchaus überzeugen


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Was ist denn bei der Neuauflage anders?


----------



## _chiller_ (16. September 2014)

Eigentlich alles. Reingeschaut habe ich ins Netzteil noch nicht, aber das was ich bisher sehen konnte ist die übliche CWT-Plattform, ähnlich wie hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ig-vier-netzteile-bis-45-euro-im-test.html#d4
Mit dem Unterschied, dass ein besserer Protection-IC verbaut wurde, also nicht dieser kleine Achtbeiner. Damit gibt es auch OCP was man merkt. Das Netzteil ist hervorragend abgesichert und rein von den Messwerten gab es auch wenig zu meckern. Als Alternative im Low-Budget Bereich ist das Netzteil also durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Dann warte ich mal deinen Test ab. 

Solange kannst du ja den Test vom E10 lesen.
Be quiet! Straight Power 10 500 Watt im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## _chiller_ (16. September 2014)

Ein E10 hätte ich ja auch gerne zum Testen gehabt, aber ich hab kein Sample mehr bekommen


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Lass dir das 700 Watt Modell zuschicken oder so.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. September 2014)

Mal schauen wann ich mal wieder nach Hamburg fahre, aktuell bin ich bis Ende November mit Samples ausgebucht die hier in meiner Wohnung rumliegen


----------



## marvinj (16. September 2014)

Sehr geiles und anschauiliches Review mit einem Hauch Exklusivität. Gefällt mir


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die 3,3 Volt Leitung hat recht hohe Ripple Werte.


 
Also gerade die miesen Ripple-Werte gehen schon mal gar nicht... Wer hier am falschen Ende spart, der handelt sich unter Umständen schöne, nicht nachvollziehbare Fehler ein. Siehe hierzu auch den Hintergrundartikel bei Tomshardware.

Danke für den tollen Test!

PS: Kann es sein, dass die Werte vom Oszi-Screenshot und deiner Table nicht korrelieren? Am Oszi sehe ich da 60mV Peak-Peak, in der Tabelle ist da nicht mal annähernd etwas in die Richtung. Wäre supi wenn du noch die Graphen in der Tabelle farblich den Channels anpassen könntest


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (16. September 2014)

Schade du das HM 780W Nicht mit genommen hast


----------



## _chiller_ (16. September 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> PS: Kann es sein, dass die Werte vom Oszi-Screenshot und deiner Table nicht korrelieren? Am Oszi sehe ich da 60mV Peak-Peak, in der Tabelle ist da nicht mal annähernd etwas in die Richtung. Wäre supi wenn du noch die Graphen in der Tabelle farblich den Channels anpassen könntest


 Die Werte im Oszi beziehen sich auf die hohen Peaks die aber nicht praxisrelevant sind. Hier habe ich jeweils die Obergrenzen angepasst und bin auf die Werte im Diagramm gekommen. Oben rechts im Screenshot siehst du z.B. den angepassten Wert für die 5Volt-Schiene.


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2014)

Naja, nicht praxisrelevant, da scheiden sich die Geister. Mir wären solche Spitzen nicht ganz geheuer. Wobei die eher nach HF-Noise aussehen als nach "klassischem" Ripple. Ich streich das mal wieder. Sieht doch ein wenig zuuuu lang aus für HF-Noise...

Bei welcher Auslastung war das Oszi-Bild? Vermute mal bei 50% oder?


----------



## _chiller_ (16. September 2014)

Toll finde ich diese Peaks auch nicht, wobei das MS-Tech das einzige Netzteil war das diese Peaks produziert hat. Alle anderen Netzteile die ich getestet habe waren in der Hinsicht deutlich unauffälliger. Laut Enermax-Techniker sollen diese Peaks aber noch nicht schädlich sein, erst wenn diese sehr häufig auftreten sollte man sich Sorgen machen.

Genau, 50% Auslastung. 80% habe ich leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft.


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

Feine Sache.

Erinnert mich an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PNbK1mzUPeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xHaru (18. September 2014)

chiller ich hab hier noch ein FSP rumliegen, was ich gegen mein DPP10 getauscht hab :'D 

Ich sag mal so: Das ist aus nem PC, der zweieinhalb Jahre alt ist. Würdest du es testen wollen? :'D Würd mich interessieren, ob es sich für meine SSD gelohnt hat, zu wechseln ^^


----------



## eXquisite (18. September 2014)

> chiller ich hab hier noch ein FSP rumliegen, was ich gegen mein DPP10 getauscht hab :'D



??? Das DPP10 ist doch ein FSP.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2014)

Ich glaub, er meint so nen 300-400Watt OEM Ding.


----------



## _chiller_ (18. September 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> chiller ich hab hier noch ein FSP rumliegen, was ich gegen mein DPP10 getauscht hab :'D
> 
> Ich sag mal so: Das ist aus nem PC, der zweieinhalb Jahre alt ist. Würdest du es testen wollen? :'D Würd mich interessieren, ob es sich für meine SSD gelohnt hat, zu wechseln ^^


 
Ich bin grade gut ausgebucht was Usernetzteile angeht, daher vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber ich muss aber aus Zeitmangel ablehnen


----------



## xHaru (19. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> ??? Das DPP10 ist doch ein FSP.



Aber ein anderes. Das is mir schon klar, dass das DPP10 von FSP gefertigt wird.

Ich hätte es besser formulieren sollen :'D 

Ein Fortron gegen ein DPP10 (basiert das DPP nich auf dem Aurum?)

@chiller Okay, passt :'D kannst ja mal schreiben, wenn du wieder frei bist ^^


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> basiert das DPP nich auf dem Aurum?


 
Wenn ja wäre es ja gruppenreguliert.


----------



## eXquisite (19. September 2014)

> Ein Fortron gegen ein DPP10 (basiert das DPP nich auf dem Aurum?)



Das DPP ist doch auch ein Fortron  FSP -> Fortron Source Professional


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Das DPP ist doch auch ein Fortron


 
Ich dachte das ist ein Seasonic?


----------



## NuVirus (19. September 2014)

Ab 850W von Seasonic vorher FSP.


----------



## eXquisite (19. September 2014)

> Ich dachte das ist ein Seasonic?



Es geht hier um das 550ger von xHaru...


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

Ich dache es geht um das 950er MS Tech?


----------



## _chiller_ (4. November 2015)

Vom MS-Tech Value 950W gibt es mittlerweile eine Rev.B die ich mir mal gekauft habe. Mal schauen was sich alles geändert hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. November 2015)

Da wir gerade bei dem 950W MS-Tech sind, hier mal der aktuelle Zustand von dem getesteten Gerät  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birbus (9. November 2015)

Isst das die normale Bestückung ab Werk bei der neusten Revision ?
 Irgendwo müssen sie ja minimal sparen xD


----------



## _chiller_ (27. November 2015)

Ein Bild aus dem Inneren des MS-Tech Value 950W rev.B. Jetzt ist die Plattform immerhin schon bis theoretisch 700 Watt ausgelegt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2015)

Na ja. Nur weils auf der Platine steht, würde ich das jetzt nicht für "in Stein gemeißelt" halten.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. November 2015)

Das stimmt, MS-Tech hat sich auch nicht für den Vollausbau entschieden. Realistisch sind so 500 Watt


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2015)

Falls du mal ein Revision 2.0 kriegen kannst, kannst du das mal testen, würde ich echt interessieren.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. November 2015)

Das auf dem Bild ist die Revision 2, die übrigens auch schon komplett getestet ist. Mehr dazu dann in 6 bis 8 Wochen


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2015)

Ach so. Hast du schon durchgedrückt. 
Dann warte ich mal auf das Ergebnis.


----------

